# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps how to send the report o/p to different persons directly by submisting the report

## rajesh56

hi

plz tell 

how to send report o/p in html format to different persons in different locations by submitting report from oracle apps SRS window

regards,
rajesh

----------


## naveenrtzbo

Hai what is report context in webi can any one plz let me know

----------

